# Roach Back in Puppy



## St. Louis (May 28, 2012)

Recently we have noticed a roach in our 6 month old puppy. How many have ever experienced that in a puppy? Is it due to growth imbalance; when does one determine that it is permanent.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

What's a roach back?


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

It could just be a growing thing. Is it when he/she is moving or standing still? Being unbalanced or long could also cause this.


----------



## St. Louis (May 28, 2012)

It is just when she is moving. We and our vet think it is just a growth spurt. Others however, are very critical.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

It's not unusual for a pup that age to go through stages where he is higher in the front and then higher in the back, but that virtually always evens out eventually.

I am not used to seeing a roach back however, where the middle of the back is higher than either end. Does he appear to be in pain? I generally associate a dog roaching its back with pain. I have seen it with bladder infections, for example.

I am not sure but perhaps if he is *really* imbalanced, it could cause a roach.

It could just be a stage. Were either of his parents roached?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

If it is when she is moving, it may have to do with her angulation at this point. She may not be extending, or extending properly, when she moves thus causing her to roach.


----------



## St. Louis (May 28, 2012)

Neither parent were roached. This is in the back end and is in no pain. She has had UTI that finally cleared up. She is very, very agile.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

How are you defining roaching? Is the middle of her back arched (think Bedlington Terrier for an extreme example) or is her rear more under her, meaning very little extension or drive?


----------



## St. Louis (May 28, 2012)

It is in the rear and a little under her, but only when she moves.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Sometimes it's just a structural thing. The body might be slightly longer than it should be at this point in growth, so the back legs come forward a bit when moving to compensate. It makes the tail drop and the back arch a bit. Your dog is at the super awkward age in life, so I wouldn't worry about it for now. It probably will sort itself out as she grows. Can you post a video?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm inclined to think it is a developmental stage, given your description and her age. It sounds like she is "tucked" under herself when moving, and could very well be that she is simply out of proportion right now.


----------

